# I am buying Clones & answers Please



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok I payed for 2 Grand daddy purple and one master ush.
Got some Fox Farm Ocean potting soil.

They are in rockwool cubes and I Don't get to pick the ones I want but going through a friend. Yes I seen his and they look good.

Questions

Do I put the Whole rookwool cubes into the soil.?  
Feed after a week of transplanting.?
What size of pot is good for starting.?

They were on 24/7 and was switch over to 18/6 unknown when, so do I just leave them on 18/6 and hope for the best.

This is my First time CLONING and want to make SURE I am Doing it right..:holysheep: That a Statement itself.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

One more question

How many times is to many when cloning from a mother plant So what I mean is 
1 mother then clone make them into mother plants and then clone off of that one and so on.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep rockwool into soil. Have you tried peat pellets? For me, very high success rate with peats. no fans, pumps, etc. Just heat pad, dome, pellets and clones. Usually outta 50, 2 dont make it on average.

I would wait longer than a week to feed. 

I went straight to 3gal with nicely rooted clones. I dont see the need for transplanting so many times by alot of growers.

I would clone away till you want new genetics, you get some bad phenos, or you have some late herm probs or something.

I would just go to 24/7


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yep rockwool into soil. Have you tried peat pellets? For me, very high success rate with peats. no fans, pumps, etc. Just heat pad, dome, pellets and clones. Usually outta 50, 2 dont make it on average.
> 
> I would wait longer than a week to feed.
> 
> ...



No I haven't tried peat pellets!! Soil is all I can afford right now..
3 gal pot before they go into 5 gal buckets.?    
Will they flower in the 3 gal bucket, but stay short.? 

24/7 ok so for how long.? 

So how many time can one clone a plant with out taking away the THC content.   1 seed as mother then cloned and make that a mother, then the 3 clone from the 2 mother and then cloned and make that a mother, isn't that to much cloning (Mothers) from a seedling.?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> you get some bad phenos, or you have some late herm probs or something.




Stick that tongue  out would You!!!! So I Can Smash IT.!!:hubba:
Hermies, Bad Phenos, or something, isn't what I wanted to hear.!


----------



## moaky (Feb 2, 2010)

i read somewhere a couple years ago so some one correct me if i'm wrong but i belive that the plants genetics never weaken when cloning.  the plants do adapt though to being indoor.  so if you seed those your plants may not grow as big as the first seeds.  
as for the pots. you can put them straight into 5 gals or 3 gals.
the plants will slow in growth once the roots get root bound.  it all depends on the period of time your gonna grow.  if its indoor turn to 24/7 for atleast 4-5 weeks in 3 gallons depending on growth (nutrients and additives make a diffrence) you can do 8 weeks in veg at 24/7 but i would recomend 5 gals to get there full potential out of them.
 what lights do you have on them.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

I am running a 400 watt MH conversion bulb for my HPS.. 1000 watt Hps. flower room which is running now..
4/5 weeks "Wow" that long.?  My electric will go up alot, so No 18/6 from the start.?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2010)

Should I add more per-lite & vermiculite to the soil.? 
What would be a good mix, if I need too..?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2010)

*FH* if you have the room in the vegging area I would just go with the 5 gal bucket. I less transplant equals 1 less shock that the plant has to recover from.
You might want to quaruntine(?) and treat the clones for bugs, I see people say they got bugs(spider mites and thrips or powdery mildew) for clones they bring into their grow room.
You can run 18/6 but in the long run your electric use will be more or less the same as 24/0 less light per day = more days to get to the growth height you may want before switching over to flowering.


----------



## moaky (Feb 2, 2010)

1000 hps for 3 plants?  something seems fishy here


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> 1000 hps for 3 plants? something seems fishy here


 
Y? is this quirky to you.. he can flower them great and big with the 1k. but some of us FILL our space to the rim. maybe he wants the most out of his 3 ladys. I see nothing wrong here.

Keep the goodwork up!!       Here is a shot of 4 Herijuanna plants under 1K got big colas and buds  of a plant that is a low yeild under 1k 4-5 zips per plant  under 600s got bout 3-4 i prefer the 600s to grow but the 1ks are great


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

you can always clone and get the exact replica of the plants B4, for what your doing 1 mother should keep you well stockd up with clones!
you should offset what goes in the flower box bout 9days apart so evently you can harvest every week and keep low amount of plants.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 2, 2010)

those pics are pretty!!!


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

and tasty too!

thanks bro


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> No I haven't tried peat pellets!! Soil is all I can afford right now..
> 3 gal pot before they go into 5 gal buckets.?
> Will they flower in the 3 gal bucket, but stay short.?
> 
> ...



24/7 or 18/6.. all other things being equal, theoretically, _X_ number of hours of light, produces _X_ amount of photosynthesis/growth. Or running your lights for 24 hours for 10 days(240 hrs) will produce the same growth as running your lights 18/6 for 13 days(240 hrs). What "I" have found, is 18/6 will induce more distance between nodes(stretching) than 24/7. 
   Clones of clones of clones of clones "do" eventually deteriorate in vitality, health, and potency *"IME"* Though it has usually taken at least 10 generations before it became evident. 
  "My" preferred process for choosing a _Mother/Donor"_ plant is to grow the plant from seed, take cuttings, label them, then allow the plant from seed to grow and flower to full maturity. Once I have observed her entire life cycle and tested the final product, I can then choose from the labeled clones.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

please dont put these new clones by any other plants you have...so important to treat them like they are contaminated...I have seen way too many people get screwed over by mites or mildew from foreign grows..


----------



## moaky (Feb 2, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> Y? is this quirky to you.. he can flower them great and big with the 1k. but some of us FILL our space to the rim. maybe he wants the most out of his 3 ladys. I see nothing wrong here.
> 
> Keep the goodwork up!!       Here is a shot of 4 Herijuanna plants under 1K got big colas and buds  of a plant that is a low yeild under 1k 4-5 zips per plant  under 600s got bout 3-4 i prefer the 600s to grow but the 1ks are great


but isnt there a point were you are losing your out put for the ladies.  i spread mine out too.  bu i dont see why the light should hit the floor.  if its reflective it does come back up, but isn't there a distance the light stops being effective.
it was more to me that his entire post is weird.  3 plants in ver and already a flowering cycle going.  you think at this point he would know more. just weird. also there is the sticky for noobs to find all this basic stuff out.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> 1000 hps for 3 plants?  something seems fishy here




What so fishy here.?

1000 watt Hps for flowering is Fishy.?  I thought that what it was for.!!
3 plants or 9 plants is ok for a 1000 watt...



[moaky]but isnt there a point were you are losing your out put for the ladies. i spread mine out too. bu i dont see why the light should hit the floor. if its reflective it does come back up, but isn't there a distance the light stops being effective.
it was more to me that his entire post is weird. 3 plants in ver and already a flowering cycle going. you think at this point he would know more. just weird. also there is the sticky for noobs to find all this basic stuff out.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...hread.php?t=74  [moaky]


What so wierd about this post.?  This is my first Time in buying clones and I have READ all those threads on growing clones and crap that when it comes down to doing what was read it goes out the window because you can follow any instruction you want, but doing any grow is where all the Trials comes and problems and what does one do go back and read and read, and Not figuring it out can Kill your grow..!

This is why we have Marijuana passion my friend.!!!!!

I have a Veggie room that has 400 watt conversion bulb and I also have a Flower room that house the 1000 watt so That a good thing how I am set up..   Right now I have BOTH Rooms going on Veggie room during the day and flowering at night..

By the way I Am NOT a NOOB..  Nor do I have a true green thumb. 
Why are you here at this site.?   To Learn..


----------



## moaky (Feb 4, 2010)

i forgot to take my medicine before i posted that.  just a spider sense went off when i was reading it thats all.  i was going to say something helpful then i read more and a funny feeling came over me.  maybe the feeling was i need to take my medicine.  hope my ignorant comment wasn't offensive, but only made you laugh.  puff puff ahhhhhhh i feel better
you should start a grow journal.  with pics it makes it easier for everyone to help out. pass.....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> you should start a grow journal.  with pics it makes it easier for everyone to help out. pass.....



I am not much into Journals, just like to read other.

Pix I can do.!!  
But first close your eyes and think about those clones you have gotten from some one else and there was 
NO Marijuana Passion..       Who would you call.?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 6, 2010)

Here some pix of my clones and yea they are Light Green and as of this morning they are turnning Darker green..
2 Granddaddy purple in the bigger brown pots
2 Og kush that the one on the left didn't look like it was going to make but with a little T.L.C. she going to come back.

F.F ocean forest soil that there in.
400 watt Hps conversion bulb 24/7 
temp is around 75
ph 6.57
got all 3 of fox farm.


----------



## moaky (Feb 7, 2010)

have you feed them yet? what are you using?  the plants look a little hungry.  it might be the light but they should be a darker green.  if you use some kelp, B1, super thrive, something for transplanting. it should help them get their bearings.  they should darken within the week.  they look good though.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a side note for you Flying....the GDP prolly will not turn purple, it is the "greenest" of the purple strains.  I have grown it outdoor twice and the only reason it purpled for me was due to cold temps....I mean near and below freezing.  I had two plants last year of the GDP, one I took before it purpled, and the other I let stay out for another week, in the cold, it purpled, but we were just discussing last night how that plant prolly should have been taken with the other, as it did not get any stronger and possilby is not as strong.

Good luck with your girls.  They look a bit shocked from transplant, but that will pass.

The reason folks transplant so much, is the root system. The plant will take it's time filling the larger pots with roots, and the upper part of the plant grows slower as it does this.  If you transplant to the smaller then bigger pots the above ground plant grows more, I have found (with seeds I go, peet pellet, $3.00 a pack, then a four inch pot, then a gallon, then outside into the big pots, 15-45 gallons, by then they are about 20 -24 inch tall).  And you can use some inexpensive B12 (blue bottle, maybe it is B1) during the transplant, I personally never experience the wilt that transplanting can cause.  I use a capfull with five gallons fo water, using it to moisten the soil before transplant and after.

"Filling the pot with roots" does not mean it is root bound.  Root bound means there are MASSIVE amounts of roots (mother plants sometimes experience this as they are in the pot so long), and this begins affecting the above ground part of the plant.  A good root system, that fills the pot is what you want, using the smaller then graduating to the larger gives the roots chance to fill out..so to speak, into the area that is absent roots.  Good root system means you will have more roots available to take up nutes, therefore a healthy happy MJ plant.  Indoor may be a different story tho, and so this many transplants may not be wanted or needed as the roots will not be supporting a huge plant.  Roots tend to head out away from the stem area/center, and will encircle the outer edge of the pot.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2010)

See they where light light green from the day I got them and now since I got them they are turnning dark green again and misting them everyday as much as I can instead of 2 or 3 times, LOTS.
Yes I gave them 1/2 doze of F.F. Big Bloom for now.
400 watt mh 24/7 till dark green..


I had to tell the guy they Needed more lighting and nutes..

I think they be fine.


----------



## moaky (Feb 8, 2010)

right on man.  you did the right thing then.  its funny you can give two diffrent people clones and one says they are shet and the other says their the best plants ever.  you turned them around as a good grower getting them from a not so good grower.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks moaky i have watch this guy grow some of his plants and they seems to be light green over the past few months and he get discourage most of the time that he had ripped his Whole grow do to over watering or over feeding or thinking he had a male. His problem is that he only running 2 100 watt cfl  in his single wide trailer where the washer and dryer goes I believe that space is 6" x 3" x 8"H and that taking the shelf out for height. i tryed to give him couple of 4 footer lights but he don't want them because of electric price.
I let him use my MJ book so he has a better understand what he is doing and I think it is helping but he needs to take few chill pills to com down..

Here some pix the clones, as they are looking better.
My clones in the bucket is from 2 of females plants, the cutting are the lower part of the plants this time, instead of the Tops.  F.F. ocean forest soil..


----------



## tcbud (Feb 8, 2010)

> Yes I gave them 1/2 doze of F.F. Big Bloom for now



When in vedge, your girls need more nitrogen, Fox Farm Grow Big, if possible.  Will make them dark green and give them what they need in vedge.

Glad to hear they are "greening up" tho.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> When in vedge, your girls need more nitrogen, Fox Farm Grow Big, if possible.  Will make them dark green and give them what they need in vedge.
> 
> Glad to hear they are "greening up" tho.



Thank TcBud !!!
But right now I don't want to burn them right away, so I am using the Fox Farm chart to go by and play catch up on the nutes..


----------

